#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What is the Best Language to Build AI ?

## Assassin

When we build AI, Many experts said that Python is one of the best languages ​​for working on artificial intelligence projects. It is a popular choice for many when artificial intelligence prototypes are built. Easily clean up the code, type freely and save a lot of time to make fun of managing compilation problems and focusing on the real problem. The Python community has developed a large number of libraries and extensions to easily manage the most common tasks used in AI projects, such as graphical tracing, data processing and more. Packages are also available for almost all components of AI, from Bayesian networks to artificial neural networks. Most AI developers suggest Python for the development of artificial intelligence.

*Do you thing really Python is the best, C++ and Java also used in AI? What makes Python really Special?*

----------


## Moana

> When we build AI, Many experts said that Python is one of the best languages for working on artificial intelligence projects. It is a popular choice for many when artificial intelligence prototypes are built. Easily clean up the code, type freely and save a lot of time to make fun of managing compilation problems and focusing on the real problem. The Python community has developed a large number of libraries and extensions to easily manage the most common tasks used in AI projects, such as graphical tracing, data processing and more. Packages are also available for almost all components of AI, from Bayesian networks to artificial neural networks. Most AI developers suggest Python for the development of artificial intelligence.
> 
> *Do you thing really Python is the best, C++ and Java also used in AI? What makes Python really Special?*


Python takes short development time in comparison to other languages like Java, C++ or Rupy. Python supports object oriented, functional as well as procedure oriented styles of programming. In this way I guess Python is better compared to other p[rogramming languages!

----------

